# Kids_fishing_spiders n dads



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Talk about a good time, well we had one this last weekend. It was an annual kids outing. A float trip down the Big Manistee river for two days with an overnight on the way. The fishing wasn&#8217;t that good, but it didn&#8217;t matter we all had a blast.

The weather was perfect on Saturday when the 13 of us started out. The kids fished, went swimming, caught crayfish, communed with nature, and had a bon fire. At dusk on Saturday we called in 4 barred owls and they flew in directly over our camp so everybody saw them even though their approach was silent. They proceeded to land in the trees above our camp and call out for the intruders who had invaded their territory.

After dinner and John&#8217;s great hors d'oeuvres of pieces of walleye wrapped in bacon, cooked over a grill and topped with barbeque sauce we took the kids for a walk in the woods where I tried to call in some coyotes. We turned in at midnight and the coyotes didn&#8217;t turn up until about 2 AM when Dennis heard them not to far off. Not sure they just showed up or they heard my call and came in later. Anyway it was a good story for the kids.

Everybody caught a few fish but about 1PM on Sunday it started to rain so we all tied up on Dennis&#8217;s jet boat and had an easy ride for the last couple of miles to the launch site. Here are a few pictures of stuff along the way and our crew.

Here are most of us after a stop on the river. We're not tired yet.









At our campsite the girls were hatching a plot. Until now, I didn't know they started so young. lol









They decided to just follow the boys around and put flowers in their hair and so on.









Dennis got wind of the plot and tried to explain why the boys just wanted to fish. ha ha ha.









It kind of worked. One of the kids spotted this spider and Paul kept it in sight until I got my camera. 









There was still a lot of daylight left and we were already slowing down.









Jenny, the youngest decided to roast all her marshmellows at one time. I'm not sure how it turned out.









We had a great meal of steak, potatoes lots of other stuff and the crowning glory. Babacue walleye chunks wrapped in bacon. Excellent!









Pictures continued


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Our tradition is to stop at an ice cold water stream to let the kids feel the difference in the water temperatures and take pictures. The stream was about 55 and the river was 76 degrees. 

Here are the campers. Steve and Hannah









John and Paul









Jenny, Rachel and Tim









Dennis and Nicole









Chris and Jake









Me and Jake









Here are a few from our first outing.
That's Jake, Paul and Hannah with Steve in the background.









That's Jake, Rachel, Paul, John with the pike and Nicole. Wow how they have changed.









My classic picture of Jake 4 years ago and that's Rachel waiting her turn.











Pictures continued


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

On their first trip Marc and Jessyca. We think they liked it. lol









The next day we broke camp and decided to catch some serious fish. John caught the biggest bass.









I'm not sure who caught this one with the lamprey on it, but we can only say it wasn't there when we released the fish.









This year we had another guest. Mom and all her babies. 








None of the girls panicked, but a couple of the guys didn't get to close, including me.

Jake caught this bass just to show John that there were bigger ones in the river. Hannah caught a few too and helped her dad land some with the net. Very cool Hannah.









As always all good things must come to an end, but not to worry, we are already planning for next year.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

What a great time and experience for the little ones. I have to tell ya Splitshot, I could pick your spawn out of a lineout with my eyes plucked out!!!:lol: :lol: You definately have some mighty strong genes, you're son looks exactly like you.

As always good story with some awsome photos!!!! I really like the one with Jake caught mid air jumping from the float boat, absolutely crystal clear!!!!


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

It was a great time indeed; all the kids had a blast even with the less than perfect weather conditions on Sunday. We even meet another M-Sr, Zilla on the river with his wife and black lab, they were also spending a few days on the river enjoying the wildlife. 
Nicole and Jake catching smallies, Ray, John and Paul in the back ground..








Fishing slowed a bit, so Hanna decided she was going to catch something,









Introducing young kids to the outdoors is always exciting, camping on the river and spending time in the outdoors with friend's and family is priceless fun, Nic and I are already looking forward to next years event..


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks for having us along again this year! Even though the fishing was on the slow side, we had a great time with very good company. I still cant believe Jr let the girls put flowers in his hair and actually kept them there for awhile! lol This trip is wonderful for us city folks that rarely get out and just enjoy the northern outdoors. We may catch more fish on LSC but we definitely dont have any more fun than we did last weekend. I think all the kids really enjoyed it. Great pictures, great fun and we look forward to doing it again next year. Thanks again!  Oh yeah, if Bob from BBT reads this, I know why the Deer population is so low in your area. All you need to do to improve the situation is take away Ray's driving privledges! :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

A great time once again! Thanks Ray and Dennis for organizing this and setting us up with the canoe. This year I brought Rachel again, and Jenna (The Jeneral:lol. We had a blast, caught a few fish, canoed the river, camping, and seeing old friends. Jenna had more fun with the Cheeto's and marshmallows entertaining the group, and Rachel really enjoyed hanging with the girls and teasing Paul(a).

I have a few pix I will add of the girls and their canoe efforts. Man Jenna was an animal on the oars and helped row most of the way out in the rain on Sunday, and even stopped to play her oar guitar along the way.:lol: The girls did great with no complaining, and both can't wait for next year.

I really enjoyed Friday night at the cabin, seeing our kids enjoying the river, our camp with the awesome spread of food, roaring fire, and visiting with good friends. Quite an adventure enjoyed by all.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Fair warning to all, Don't get between the Jeneral and her Cheeto's, you may come up missing if you don't watch it..
She is a pistol, but you have to admit you know the kids are having fun when the last thing they say to you before there head slams the pillow is "I'm not tried dad" Zonk !!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Here is a pic of Rachel on the stick. Notice the upped pinky and dennis up ahead.










Then Jenna, notice the close eye on the rapids.










Stop a bit to farm some clay. It's good for rollin up in balls, and snakes, and stuff.










Last a creek like Ray mentioned


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Great thread guys! looks like a fantastic weekend was had by all. Nice pictures too!


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Looks like a great weekend. Thanks for bringing us along with the great stories and pictures.
That river looks familar too, I think I was there once.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Excellent post Ray! There isn't much better in life that those kids could experience that will leave such a lasting impression. Your a good man Ray for taking the time and effort so some kids can get out and enjoy some nature. I have a feeling the biggest kid in the bunch that weekend was Ray.  :lol: Great pictures as always and thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Your right Pat, you know exactly where it is. By the way I dont think your son is to old to participate. I got an e-mail from a guy who asked why I didnt post about the outing ahead of time as he would have liked to attend.

Well the answer is we can only handle a certain number of people before it gets too large to control. We are thinking of changing things for next year. First we are going to ask people who are interested to send me a PM and I will add them to my list. This year I invited about 15 guys and only 6 made it. We could have handled about 12. It is possible to have two groups and we could camp on opposite sides of the river with each group being independent except when we have our Saturday night bon fire an call in the animals.

That means someone would have to take responsibility for the second group. If someone is interested in taking responsibility for helping, organizing and planning send me a PM. No one has ever made it an issue, but we dont think this is not an event where drinking should take place. We can do that at all the adult outings. This is really a kids outing.

Everyone who said it looked like a great time was right on. It is an opportunity for kids to bond with their parent, parents or grandparents, to meet new friends, and to see meet old ones. They will always learn a little about nature, fishing, things that swim and just have fun. We let them row a float boat by themselves and teach if necessary and they can always help paddle. Every year we get a little more organized.

We have been floating down the Big Manistee below Hoydenpyle but are thinking of changing next year. Perhaps a shorter float with more time for camping and other stuff. We are also looking for ideas. We are looking at some section of the Flat river between Greenville and Lowell. Another idea is to camp on an island on the backwaters of Tippy Dam. We need some ideas for camp songs too. Even if you dont want to attend, we welcome your ideas.

Next year we plan it first weekend in August which happens to be the 4th and 5th because we can usually count on the weather that time of year. It may be a little to much for kids under 5, but you know the kids better than I do. I will start a thread sometime next year but this is a start.

When I do I will start a list on things you need and a list for things that are nice to have. lol I am starting the list of people that might want to attend next year today, so if your interested, send me a PM. You guys who have attended in the past are already on the list until you tell me otherwise.

All I know is next year is going to be the best kids outing yet. It is one heck of an experience for everyone.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Wow that looks like a blast! You guys all have some great looking kids there. They grow up so fast! You'll treasure those moments forever! 
Definitely what it's all about right there!


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

I was really looking forward to joining you all this year with my daughter and nephew. Instead I ended up having to work. People need thier electricity. 

It was not a total loss the kids went with grandpa to the UP and hammered the perch and a few eyes and pike. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We were in the U.P. at my wife's 45th high school reunion. I have a couple of grandkids that would love to go on something like this.

Thanks for the photos Ray, Dennis, and Tim. It looks like you all had a great time.


----------

